# other "update" issues



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

Anyone else having trouble posting to existing threads?

Not seeing new posts in existing threads? I mean, it's in my settings that there's a new post and who it's from, but when I try to go to "first unread" I just go to the top of page the ne post is supposed to be on...and scrolling down, it's not there. When I try to open the thread from the forum page: also showing that there's a new post from so-and-so, the new post is not showing in the thread.

I suppose we will see if the difficulties are posting to existing threads or if this doesn't go anywhere and it's posting new threads too.

How everything gets ironed out shortly.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not clear what you mean - what happens when you try to post to an existing thread?


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

Nothing happens. It doesn't post....of course now this one will to prove me wrong.

But the other thing, seeing that there are new posts to threads (by other people, I mean) and then not seeing those posts when I go to see them.

For example, I am showing the Kid Charlamagne posted to my previous "ad banner" thread. But I can't see his/her post when I go to the thread.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2014)

Hmm. I can see it fine. Is your browser maybe caching things?


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 26, 2014)

Always possible. How would I stop that?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2014)

steeldragons said:


> Always possible. How would I stop that?




I've no idea, to be honest.  Maybe somebody more familiar with browsers could pop by and offer some advice.  A security setting, perhaps?


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, I cleared every cache I could. Disk cleaned up, all that jazz. Logged out and back in. Refreshed and reloaded... I don't really know what else to do. So anyone who knows more about computers/programming than me [which is undoubtedly many here] I'm all ears.

Still seeing the ads banner at the top of the page. Still can't see the post from Kid Charlemagne...the latest of the "Monster Density" thread in the 5e forum...or couple of other places I've gone and don't see what is being posted as the latest posts...and when going to "first unread" you're taken to the top of the page the post is on, not the latest post as it was before.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2014)

It does sound very cookie-esque. (not the ad banners; that's a totally separate issue). Do you have a different browser you could try and see if the symptoms  remain? That would at least narrow it down to a browser issue or not.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 27, 2014)

Hmmm. Good call. Seems to be better in Internet Explorer than Google, though the Kid Charlemagne response to the ad banner thread still eludes me...the other threads to seem to be "caught up"...in IE. 

Something about Google Chrome, I guess?


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 27, 2014)

And as an FYI, the ad banner shows up on IE also...so that's not some Google Chrome specific thing.

Huhm...I lied. Kind of.

The ad banner is there when I am writing a reply to a thread. But it's gone looking at pretty much anywhere else.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2014)

Forget the ad banner. Like I said, totally separate issue.  There's a thread about that, but I can fix that easily when I get time. But that's distracting from this issue.

The issue here is that you can't post (well, except for here in Meta). So is there something different about this forum to the others?  I need to try to narrow that down.

So it looks like we're just talking one browser on one computer? Sound very much like a cookies type issue in that browser, especially given that you're the only person to mention it and it clears up when you use another browser.

It's 1.30am on a Saturday morning here, so I need to get some sleep. I'll check back tomorrow and see how it's going.


----------



## steeldragons (Sep 27, 2014)

The posting and the "first unread" issues seem to be fine...now.

Ironically, the ad banner thread seems stuck in my Settings and that's the only thread, now, that's not showing the latest response.

Sooo...I dunno. I'm back in Chrome, at the moment. And other than that thread, seems ok.

I honestly don't know. I guess a caching/cookies thing like you said...switching/keeping me stuck in the "pre-updated" site?

Sleep well. Thanks for the help.


----------

